# Newbie TT Owner



## gav353530 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All

Gavin from Belfast here, just collected a new TT s-line special edition in ibis white. Where do I share Photos????

Gavin


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gav, Welcome to TTF. Sign up with. http://photobucket.com/ its free. Upload pics from your PC using Browse. "Copy" the "IMG" tag & "paste" into your post.
H.


----------



## gav353530 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Harold, will try that and see how I get on.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate 8)

DAZ


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------

